# Move from Uk to Alberta or Ontario, Canada



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

My wife and I are considering moving our young family -( daughter 20m and son 10m old)- from the Highlands of Scotland for a new life in either Calgary, Alberta or Toronto, Ontario. We have never been to Canada but have heard very encouraging information from friends and family. Expat forums are also very useful.
At present I am employed as a Civil Engineering Technician & Land surveyor. My wife gave up here job to look after our young children. What we would like to know is there job opportunities for my profession within either off the above mentioned city's. What is the best way of seeking employment. We also want to live in canada - is it best to rent for a time period or is it better and cheaper to purchase a property. What is the average cost of a 3-4 bedroom house with an average size garden and utilities within a suburb or in the country near these cities.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Rexel01 said:


> My wife and I are considering moving our young family -( daughter 20m and son 10m old)- from the Highlands of Scotland for a new life in either Calgary, Alberta or Toronto, Ontario. We have never been to Canada but have heard very encouraging information from friends and family. Expat forums are also very useful.
> At present I am employed as a Civil Engineering Technician & Land surveyor. My wife gave up here job to look after our young children. What we would like to know is there job opportunities for my profession within either off the above mentioned city's. What is the best way of seeking employment. We also want to live in canada - is it best to rent for a time period or is it better and cheaper to purchase a property. What is the average cost of a 3-4 bedroom house with an average size garden and utilities within a suburb or in the country near these cities.


Welcome to the Forum!

My only interaction with Toronto, it's when I switch planes at Pearson International; Hence, can't comment on that particular city. I can however, elaborate about Alberta - Not only Calgary, but the Province. 

At the moment the Province of Alberta is experiencing a surge in construction. Roads, residential areas, malls, hospitals, manufacturing facilities and the likes, are being built everywhere. Keep in mind the Province of Saskatchewan, has also become a very attractive place due to their strong economy. Nonetheless, Alberta in general offers a good quality of life (I would only be cautious about Ft. McMurray as it is a transient city). Calgary in particular, offers that "City like" feeling one might want/need, but still an excellent city to raise your children and enjoy what nature has to offer.

With that being said, the need for experienced professionals and tradesmen are at the highest point, allowing demand to exert tremendous pressure on the market; hence the generous salaries and excellent benefits that are offered at the moment.

The easiest way to get here, is through employment. You could go on-line and apply to companies in the Province, or, since you have never been to Canada, you might like to come over, look for yourself and perhaps knock on some doors.

Once you first arrive here, you will be better off renting a place first until you get familiar with the city and find the right area to live in - At least, that's what the vast majority of us have done. Prices will vary, and whilst Canada is not cheaper than the UK in general, your money goes way further. You can easily support your family with one income here, and two incomes will definitely allow you to have a live-in-nanny.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for your information Jrge. That has given us a better insight to Calgary. The more my wife and I read about Calgary the more we just want to close up shop in the Highlands and get out there. I just hope that local employers give a non Canadian an opportunity to work out there. Is it difficult for a Scottish person to get a job in Canada.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Rexel01 said:


> Thank you for your information Jrge. That has given us a better insight to Calgary. The more my wife and I read about Calgary the more we just want to close up shop in the Highlands and get out there. I just hope that local employers give a non Canadian an opportunity to work out there. Is it difficult for a Scottish person to get a job in Canada.


No, it is not difficult for an experienced professional or tradesmen to get employed here. So, anyone with the right skills can easily be sponsored. You only have to find a company willing to do it, and there are tons of them!

Give it a go HERE.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Camerish (May 24, 2012)

You are probably better off in Calgary with your engineering background. However, Toronto still remains a large market with lots of land development. As for demand, I imagine there is much more hiring going on in Calgary but do not know if there is a shortage of those with your experience.

As for Toronto housing, a detached 3 bedroom house in the out suburbs (~1 hour commute to downtown) would probably start around 300k and go up depending on size and location.

The housing market is likely at its peak so I would not recommend buying immediately unless you planned on staying long-term. The market is starting to slow down and it's uncertain if the market will stay flat or start to drop.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Also take into account the weather... Hot summers (add humidity if you end up in Toronto) and cold winters... winter in the Highlands is warm compared to what you might get in Toronto or even Calgary... It was -13 C the other day in Toronto and is currently 1am in Calgary as I type this and -15 C outside... -24 C if you consider wind chill... Look here to get Environment Canada's forecasts for all points in Canada. 

Good luck to you and you are very welcome in Canada.


----------



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Many thanks to all that have responded to my queries - I very much appreciate your help. I just hope I will be in Canada with my family in time to celebrate Christmas


----------

